# Hi from Sweden!



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi!

I'm new on this forum, I'm from Sweden and owner of three cats, two domestic cats and one Maine ****.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Lissan! What are your kitties names? And you should post some pictures of them. We here on the forum just LOVE pictures of kitties!


----------



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

my3kitties said:


> Welcome, Lissan! What are your kitties names? And you should post some pictures of them. We here on the forum just LOVE pictures of kitties!


Polly and Pim-Pim are the two ladies, named after candy. My MCO is called Glenn. On his pedigree his name is S*El Moroccos T.LeClerk


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Välkommen Lissan, more scandinavians


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lissan! Welcome. I think you'll find that this is a fun and informative site. We'll be looking forward to pictures and news about your cats. Enjoy!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Lissan. Btw, what does the O stand for in MCO :?:


----------



## Lissan (Mar 27, 2006)

kitkat said:


> Welcome Lissan. Btw, what does the O stand for in MCO :?:


It's the shortening for Maine **** according to FIFe´s EMS code (Easy mind system)

http://www.fifeweb.org/wp/breeds/breeds_ems.html


----------

